# How do I introduce my fella to friends dog?



## Banshee5 (May 23, 2014)

Ive been invited to my friends place and he used to mind my dog for me when I went away(I miss him for that so much)however he now has 2 puppy huskies and his friend sometimes has a Staffie there.My dog hasn't been to his place since he got his 2. He wants me to bring my dog, which I would anyhow as he goes everywhere he can with me to a family day out in his village.
While my dog is amazing with people and well socialised out and about,he's not amazing when it comes to other dogs. Chances are if that dog came up our road he'd play no bother but when out and he sees a dog he usually barks or lunges, depends. There were no dogs to socialise him with when a puppy or classes as I live rural and people were too afraid of him also.
How should I deal with this when he meets this other dog?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Personally I would forget it myself! But...if I were to introduce them it would be with a walk and on neutral ground and "NO" nose to nose crap!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Chip18 said:


> Personally I would forget it myself! But...if I were to introduce them it would be with a walk and on neutral ground and "NO" nose to nose crap!


Knowing your dog and past meetings are the best knowledge for future meetings.

If you want to test in a neutral place, that may work.

Have you purchased and watched 'Calming Signals' by Turiid Rugaas? She's got great info on dogs meeting dogs and how we can help (and usually are just making it worse).

BUY THE DVD


----------

